# Insolvenz, was als AN beachten?



## Boxy (19 August 2011)

Hi Leute,

Titel ist Thema. 
Mein AG hat am Dienstag Insolvenz angemeldet und heute Nachmittag ist Personalversammlung. Auch soll heute der Insolvemzverwalter ins Haus kommen.

Was ist da zu beachten bzw. was sollte man Erfragen?

Also beduetet das, mal wieder neuen Job suchen ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 August 2011)

In erster Linie heisst das erstmal weiterarbeiten als wenn nicht gewesen wäre. Der InSo soll ja die Firma weiterführen und versuchen sie zu sanieren/zu verkaufen. Das soll in Einzelfällen sogar mal funktionieren. Bei uns war es so das der Inso die laufenden Projekte zu Ende geführt hat (war ja lukrativ für ihn) und dann die Firma mangels Perspektive zugeschlossen hat.

Sind schon Löhne und Gehälter überfällig ? Bei einer Insolvenz übernimmt die Agentur für Arbeit? die Bezahlung aber nur für einen bestimmten Zeitraum. Ich glaube das waren 3 Monate. Wenn Euch aber schon 2 Monate fehlen ist nicht mehr viel Zeit um den Laden zu sanieren.


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> In erster Linie heisst das erstmal weiterarbeiten als wenn nicht gewesen wäre. Der InSo soll ja die Firma weiterführen und versuchen sie zu sanieren/zu verkaufen. Das soll in Einzelfällen sogar mal funktionieren. Bei uns war es so das der Inso die laufenden Projekte zu Ende geführt hat (war ja lukrativ für ihn) und dann die Firma mangels Perspektive zugeschlossen hat.



bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber hat das auch funktioniert. die Bude wurde verkauft, die Belegschaft übernommen.

Also, wenn das Produkt passt und die Insolvenz eindeutig auf falsche Managemententscheidungen zurück zu führen ist, du nicht zart besaitet bist und evtl. ein paar Rücklagen gebildet hast, kann es sich schon lohnen, sich das ganze mit anzugucken und nicht gleich zum nächst besten zu rennen. (ich habe u.a. noch eine Halteprämie eingestrichen, für den Verbleib bis zum Verkauf...)

persönlich bin ich an dieser Erfahrung sehr gewachsen und kann sie weiterempfehlen. man lernt sehr viel über unterschiedlichste Menschen und Welt- und Wirtschaftssichten...

Alles andere: bei der Agentur für Arbeit meldet dich meist das Büro der Insolvenzverwalters an. falls du Kredite oder Miete stunden mußt, brauchst du einen Beleg des Insolvenzverwalters, dass es der Bude scheiße geht. alles andere kommt dann bei der Steuererklärung 2011 - viel Spaß!


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 August 2011)

Hallo,
nach meiner Erfahrung ist das Geschriebene soweit korrekt.
Was ich allerdings nicht wieder machen würde, wäre den Wünschen "doch zu bleiben" Folge zu leisten. Letztlich ist sich jeder dann doch selbst der Nächste.
Wenn der IV die Firma weiter führt (das tut er nur, wenn die Firma an sich noch OK ist, da er sonst selbst für Weiteres gerade steht) und schnell einen neuen Investor findet (innerhalb von 6 Monaten) kannst du mal überlegen (auch ernsthaft) zu bleiben. Ansonsten - überlege dir dein weiteres Vorgehen gut ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht wieder machen würde, wäre den Wünschen "doch zu bleiben" Folge zu leisten. Letztlich ist sich jeder dann doch selbst der Nächste.



wenn man sich den wunsch auszahlen lassen kann, ist das sicher eine überlegung wert...
und niemand hindert einen, sich parallel auf dem arbeitsmarkt umzusehen...

aber ist schon so, dass diese entscheidung jeder für sich selber treffen muß, da muß man auch die sprüche ala "die ratten verlassen das sinkende schiff" ganz locker sehen...


----------



## ron (19 August 2011)

Hi, mein Arbeitgeber hat letzte Woche Dienstag Insolvenz angemeldet. Natürlich war ich auswärts tätig und konnt nicht an der auserordentlichen Betriebsversammlung teilnehmen :evil:
Aber da wurde natürlich verkündet das man keinen Urlaub nehmen soll, weiterarbeiten, die Kunden zufriedenstellen soll...... Antrag für Insolvenzgeld mußte ich dann die Woche ausfüllen, das Insolvenzgeld wird für 3Monate ausgezahlt, allerdings fängt das bei mir schon beim Gehalt vom letztem Monat an obwohl der Antrag am 9.8 gestellt wurde  also gibts das nun bis ende nächsten Monat.
Ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt erstmal mit Rücksprache mit dem Kunden Urlaub genommen und ein paar Projekte nach hinten geschoben. Vielleicht schaffe ichs ja irgendwie noch wenigstens einen Teil des Urlaubs sowie der Gleitzeitstunden abzubauen. Weil vom Arbeitsamt bezahlt zu werden und für die Banken zu arbeiten sehe ich nicht ein. Bei meinem Arbeitgeber sehe ich auch keine großen chancen das es nach der Insolvenz weitergeht, da keine eigenen Imobilion oder große Werte vorhanden sind und viele Kolegen aus dem produktiven Bereich nächste Woche die Kündigung einreichen werden.
Gruß

Ron


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2011)

ron schrieb:


> und viele Kolegen aus dem produktiven Bereich nächste Woche die Kündigung einreichen werden.



die sind ersetzbar - alle!
das ist kein kriterium...

die frage ist, findet sich ein käufer oder wird zerschlagen ... da kann man schön orakeln (wer hätte geglaubt, dass das rosa Q zerschlagen wird?)


----------



## Air-Wastl (19 August 2011)

Ich bin nach der Ausbildung bei einem Unternehmen angefangen
das die Insolvents grade hintersich hatte (Anno 2004).  Dort ging
es ganz normal weiter. Es wurden zwar Urlaubstage gekürzt (2 Tage weniger) und das Stundenkonto raufgeschraubt aber sonst blieb alles
beim alten.

Das ist auch nur passiert weil ein großer Auftrag storniert wurde für
den eine neue Halle gebaut wurde. Nach der Insolvents sind
zwei stille Teilhaber eingestiegen und weiter gings (zu meinem Glück).
Und jetzt steht die Firma besser da als je zuvor. 

Es kann auch eine Chance sein für ein Unternehmen neu durch zu starten.

MFG


----------



## ron (19 August 2011)

> die sind ersetzbar - alle!
> das ist kein kriterium...
> 
> die frage ist, findet sich ein käufer oder wird zerschlagen ... da kann  man schön orakeln (wer hätte geglaubt, dass das rosa Q zerschlagen  wird?)



Wenn man ein reiner Dienstleister ist, sind das einzige Kapital die produktiven Mitarbeiter, hier mal eben ersatz zu beschaffen bei einer Firma die Insolvens angemeldet hat ist denke ich nicht so einfach.


----------



## Boxy (19 August 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Eigentlich hoffe ich ja irgendwie, das der Laden geschlossen wird.
Mache mich eh auf die suche wieder etwas gescheites zu programmieren und so.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 August 2011)

Ich habe bis jetzt 2x nach 7 Jahren gewechselt und mich jedesmal deutlich mehr entwickeln können, als es bei der alten Stelle möglich gewesen wäre. Von daher kann man das auch als Chance begreifen, zumal der Markt gerade händeringend nach Facharbeitern ruft...


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten.
> 
> Eigentlich hoffe ich ja irgendwie, das der Laden geschlossen wird.
> Mache mich eh auf die suche wieder etwas gescheites zu programmieren und so.



es ist ok, seine arbeit nicht zu mögen - dagegen kann man was tun, sich z.b. dafür einsetzen, dass es besser wird oder eine andere stelle suchen.

es ist in meinen augen aber nicht ok einem unternehmen zu wünschen, dass es scheitert. da hängen schließlich noch andere schicksale als nur deines dran.
denk mal drüber nach! (oder wurdest du unter androhung von schlägen zur arbeit in diesem unternehmen gezwungen?)


----------



## Der Pfälzer (19 August 2011)

SIT sucht immer ...

http://www.sit-de.com/de/karriere.html

Gruß Roland


----------



## bike (19 August 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten.
> 
> Eigentlich hoffe ich ja irgendwie, das der Laden geschlossen wird.
> Mache mich eh auf die suche wieder etwas gescheites zu programmieren und so.



Hat es vielleicht an der Anschauung oder der Initiative gelegen?
Wenn alle so denken wie du es hier schreibst, dann kann es eine Ursache gewesen sein, dass es den Bach runter ging.


bike


----------



## Boxy (20 August 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Hat es vielleicht an der Anschauung oder der Initiative gelegen?
> Wenn alle so denken wie du es hier schreibst, dann kann es eine Ursache gewesen sein, dass es den Bach runter ging.
> 
> 
> bike



Ne ne, so ist das nicht! Ich bin z.B. über 22 Jahre im Maschinenbau als Entwickler und auch bei Inbetriebnahmen Welt weit tätig gewesen!
Da fehlt es nicht an der Initiative ...
Dieser Gedanke wird von der Überwiegenden Mehrheit der Belegschaft getragen. 
Man zeigt Initiative, aber man wurde hintenrum gestoppt und mache zwei Schritte zurück! 
Über die reale Lage der Firma wurde man nie informiert, eher das Gegenteil!
Es geht der Firma gut, wir haben nur ein kleines Problem schenll genug  zu zahlen. Das sie aber nut temporär. Aber wir bekommen nächste Woche Geld von der Bank, machen Sie  Überstunden (natürlich wurden diese nie ausbezahlt) ... Laut IV soll auch wegen Insolvenzverschleppung und so untersucht werden ...

Mir wurde als ich Anfang des Jahres dort hin gewechselt bin, im Prinzip der Himmel versprochen. So ging es anderen auch! Natürlich wurde man dann immer nur angelogen und mit versprechen hingehalten.  
Ich sollte da ne Software für ne neue EDM Maschine entwicklen und so.
Gerade wegen meinen Erfahrung mit Simatic und der 840D. 
Das war aber nie angedacht, stellte sich nun im Prinzip herraus. 
Also warum tut man so etwas?

Einzigst was sich nun ändert ist, das der Eigner nicht mehr da ist.
Andere Gesellschafter sind nun noch weiterhin da, somit wird sich wohl an der Führungsart und dem Verhalten nichts ändern. 
Wieso, wir haben doch so ein gutes Betriebsklima! Tja wenn man die Augen vor der Wahrheit verschliesst, ist das so! 
Das es den Bach runter ging, war ein Fehlmanagemt und Überheblichkeit der GF! Man stelle sich einmal vor, man hat kein Geld um Löhne zu bezahlen und so, aber der Eigner muss natürlich First Class oder mit Learjet fliegen. Das bei einem Unternehmen mit ca. 50 Mann ...


----------



## nade (23 August 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Ne ne, so ist das nicht! Ich bin z.B. über 22 Jahre im Maschinenbau als Entwickler und auch bei Inbetriebnahmen Welt weit tätig gewesen!
> Da fehlt es nicht an der Initiative ...
> Dieser Gedanke wird von der Überwiegenden Mehrheit der Belegschaft getragen.
> Man zeigt Initiative, aber man wurde hintenrum gestoppt und mache zwei Schritte zurück!
> ...


Hat wohl irgentwie als Modeerschienung der beliebtheit gewonnen.
Ähnliches prob letzten Jahres gehabt. Es laufen gegen den Geschäftsführer bzw, gegen den, der sich die ganzen Geschäfte an sich gerisseh hat auch schon ein paar Strafanzeigen. Insolvenzverschleppung wurde auch mehrfach ihm als Folge seines handelns angetragen, kam aber immer nur... wir haben noch so viele Außenstände. InsGes besagt nur, was ihm hoffentlich jetzt richtig noch ein Zimmer bei den Aschficker einbringt, das auch schon wenn Zahlungsstockung droht, eine Insolvenz angezeigt werden muss.
Spätestens aber, wenn der Zeitraum der Beserung sich nit benennen läßt.
Werde das WE, da es kein wirklich saubere Abwicklung war, sogar Daten zusammentragen, um ersteinmal dem Kerl, der seinem 85Jährigen Vater, dem eigentlichen Geschäftsführer, nie korrekte Rechenschaft abgelegt hatte. "Die Firma ist Kerngesund"
Also lieber was neues suchen, und evtl. sogar Krank feiern. Das Geld ist in dem Moment sogar von der Krankenkasse beziehbar.
Kundenkontakte, Großhändlerkontakte sichten sicherstellen. Vielleicht reicht es an potentiellen Aufträgen für sogar gerade mit dem Kundenstamm zu "Flüchten".
Wer selber nicht spart, aber von seinen Mitarbeiter erwartet, den Gürtel enger zu schnallen, und dann warschienlich sich "Prämien" in höheren Werten einsteckt, das Unternehmen hat meist eh verloren. Der ein oder andere Kunde wird schon bei der Hartnäckigkeit von Zwischenrechnungen Lunte gewittert haben, der andere aber an evtl.Materialstockung (soweit ihr Materialeinsatz habt/hattet..)
Ach ja zum InsGeld vom großen A, dein Antrag muss vom Insolvenzverwalter abgesegnet werden. D.H. du stellst den Antrag, aber der Insolvenzverwalter erstellt dazu die Lohnzettel, bzw bestätigt die Forderungen beim A.
Also rechne mal unter umständen mit einem weiteren Monat Wartezeit. Da unter anderem die auch noch ein Az vom Insolvenzgericht haben wollen.Weitere Möglichkeit wäre dann noch die Insolvenzgeldforderungen an die Bank abzutreten. Also will dich nicht jetzt ganz runter machen, aber stell dich mal auf vieel Papierkrieg ein. Evtl. jenachdem wie der Insolvenztechniker und Verwalter drauf ist, auf einen Kleinkieg mit Anwaltunterstützung.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 August 2011)

nade schrieb:


> ......Ach ja zum InsGeld vom großen A, dein Antrag muss vom Insolvenzverwalter abgesegnet werden. D.H. du stellst den Antrag, aber der Insolvenzverwalter erstellt dazu die Lohnzettel, bzw bestätigt die Forderungen beim A.
> Also rechne mal unter umständen mit einem weiteren Monat Wartezeit. Da unter anderem die auch noch ein Az vom Insolvenzgericht haben wollen.Weitere Möglichkeit wäre dann noch die Insolvenzgeldforderungen an die Bank abzutreten. Also will dich nicht jetzt ganz runter machen, aber stell dich mal auf vieel Papierkrieg ein. Evtl. jenachdem wie der Insolvenztechniker und Verwalter drauf ist, auf einen Kleinkieg mit Anwaltunterstützung.


 
Das kann wohl so laufen muss es aber nicht. Bei der Insolvenz die ich mitgemacht habe hat sich der Insolvenzverwalter um alles gekümmert und die Mitarbeiten mussten ab und zu einen Antrag unterschreiben. Das Insolvenzgeld erstmal wurde von einer Bank bezahlt,
 an die die Forderungen abgetreten wurde. 
Wie gesagt : das hat alles reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## Boxy (25 August 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das kann wohl so laufen muss es aber nicht. Bei der Insolvenz die ich mitgemacht habe hat sich der Insolvenzverwalter um alles gekümmert und die Mitarbeiten mussten ab und zu einen Antrag unterschreiben. Das Insolvenzgeld erstmal wurde von einer Bank bezahlt,
> an die die Forderungen abgetreten wurde.
> Wie gesagt : das hat alles reibungslos funktioniert.



Also bei uns wird es nun auch über solch eine Abtretung and die HYpo Bank gemacht. Somit bekommen wir nun einmal am Ende des Monats Geld.
Weis eigentlich einer, ob die Firma wenn diese weitergeführt wird (oder Insolvenz eröffnet wird) dieses Geld wieder zurückbezahlen muss?


Na ja, nun ist erst einmal der erste Frust verflogen.
Man hat auch über einiges nchdenken können.

Daher war das mit dem "Laden schliessen" halt erst mal der Frust uber die Lügen usw was da in den letzten 8 Monaten gegangen ist.
Allerdings denke viel MA's so und hoffen dann des es wieder von vorne anfängt!


Für mich selbst steht fest, das ich so oder so wieder zurück in den eigentlichen Maschinenbau oder Automatisierung möchte.
Für ein paar MA hoffe ich, das es für sie irgendwie weiter geht. 
Allerdings benötigt man hier ne echte Führungsfigur. Nicht das was jetzt an GF noch da ist.


----------



## bike (26 August 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Allerdings benötigt man hier ne echte Führungsfigur. Nicht das was jetzt an GF noch da ist.



Das mag sein oder stimmen, doch immer auf andere warten ist nach meiner Meinung nicht der richtige Weg.

Kannst du es? Willst du es? Macht es nach deiner Meinung Sinn?


bike


----------



## Boxy (26 August 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Das mag sein oder stimmen, doch immer auf andere warten ist nach meiner Meinung nicht der richtige Weg.
> 
> Kannst du es? Willst du es? Macht es nach deiner Meinung Sinn?
> 
> ...



Ich kann es nicht, da ich Techniker bin und kein Verwaltungsmensch 
Wobei ich bei meinem vorherigen AG, Projekte geleitet habe welche z.B. das Volumen hatten was hier der Jahresumsatz darstellt! 

In unseren Augen, benötigt man nun einen GF als Verwalter, welcher der Fels in der Brandung im Prinzip darstellt und auch auf die MA zugeht. Wir sprechen hier über ein Unternehmen mit wohl nur noch um die 40 MA.
Also auch einer welcher nun die Übersicht hat und Priorisiert was wann gemacht wird. Auch muss dieser endlich einmal mit den MA's Kommunizieren und Ordnung rein bringen. 
Der GF hat bisher im Prinzip nichts zu sagen gehabt und hat nur gemacht was der "Eigner" gesagt hat. Jetzt muss er auch davon weg von dem nur Sprachrohr zu sein und z.B. sagen "Sie können Urlaub haben, aber das muss erst fertig sein, damit andere dann weitermachen können". 

Es macht schon Sinn Ordnung und Struktur in einem Unternehmen zu haben! Was dabei rausgekommen ist, wenn es im Prinzip so bleibt wie es war, hat sich ja gezeigt!


----------



## bike (26 August 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht, da ich Techniker bin und kein Verwaltungsmensch
> Wobei ich bei meinem vorherigen AG, Projekte geleitet habe welche z.B. das Volumen hatten was hier der Jahresumsatz darstellt!
> 
> In unseren Augen, benötigt man nun einen GF als Verwalter, welcher der Fels in der Brandung im Prinzip darstellt und auch auf die MA zugeht. Wir sprechen hier über ein Unternehmen mit wohl nur noch um die 40 MA.
> ...



Solche Aussagen höre ich leider? immer wieder, wenn es in einer Firma nicht klappt.
Meine Antwort ist dann meist, warte nicht, sondern tu selbst etwas.
Jeder einzelne kann und muss etwas tun, damit das Arbeiten sinnvoll und erfolgreich ist und es Spaß macht.

Noch? habe ich es leicht so zu urteilen, da ich in einem etwas größeren Unternehmen arbeite.  


bike


----------



## Lupo (26 August 2011)

Ohne weitere Wertung des bisher geschriebenen, denn was Bike schreibt hört sich nett an, läßt sich aber auch mit viel Wollen und Engagement nicht immer umsetzen.

Deshalb gilt nach meiner Meinung :
Like it - Change it - Leave it
Wenn Like und Change niht funktioniert bleibt nur noch Leave ...


----------



## Boxy (28 August 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Noch? habe ich es leicht so zu urteilen, da ich in einem etwas größeren Unternehmen arbeite.
> 
> bike



Also ich war davor bis zur Krise auch bei einem Unternehmen mit um die 250 Beschäftigte, da sind ganz einfach die Strukturen anderst wie in solch kleinen Unternehmen die sich als Weltmarktführer selbst ansehen 
Da funktioniert vieles anderst als bei kleinen. Die Organisation ansich, nimmt schon Entscheidungen ab welche bei kleinen z.B. der GF treffen sollte!

Problem ist, von unten etwas zu ändern ist immer fast bzw. schwer (un)möglich, da andere Bereiche ja nicht glauben wollen was man sagt (Tunnelblick?). Kommt das selbe aber von oben, wird es geglaubt! Auch kommt immer so die Nebenstichelleien anderer Bereich ins Spiel, was mag auch der Programmier mir (z.B. dem doch so tollen Mechanikermeister) überhaupt sagen wollen? Wir haben dies jetzt schon immer so gemacht und was will der jüngere mir da sagen, ist doch nur ein Schulerbub?




Lupo schrieb:


> Ohne weitere Wertung des bisher geschriebenen, denn  was Bike schreibt hört sich nett an, läßt sich aber auch mit viel Wollen  und Engagement nicht immer umsetzen.
> 
> Deshalb gilt nach meiner Meinung :
> Like it - Change it - Leave it
> Wenn Like und Change niht funktioniert bleibt nur noch Leave ...



Dem muss ich auch aus meiner bisherigen knappen 25 Jährigen Erfahrung recht geben.
Bei meinem alten AG war es leider so, das wenn man etwas verändern wollte, die anderen es nciht wollten da man es ja auch schon *immer* so gemacht hat.
Das hat das Problem, wenn keiner dich Unterstützt oder z.B. der Vorgesetzte nicht hinter dir steht, du als Querolant angesehen wirst!
Ergebnis, bei solchen "Krisen" hast deinen Listenplatz und kannst sehen was daraus wird ...
Tut aber hier nichts zur Sache, da im Prinzip anderes Thema.

Aber es stimmt, wenn man nichts zum besseren ändern kann, bleibt nur zu sagen leave it ...


----------

